# Dolce Vita in Sugarland...



## Temptasia (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for checking out this thread! What do you think of the new Dolce Vita lipgloss from NARS?


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty! and your skin looks amazing. I like the new nars lippy.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 1, 2007)

beautiful color.  I like it.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 1, 2007)

I LOVE your lips.


----------



## n_c (Nov 1, 2007)

You've got beautiful skin.


----------



## pichima (Nov 1, 2007)

absolutely perfect. love it


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 1, 2007)

i LOVE ur skin.
gunna pull a silence of the lambs on u! lol (if u've watched the movie)


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 1, 2007)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks ladies!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 1, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 1, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## nunu (Nov 1, 2007)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 1, 2007)

You look so soft and gorgeous!


----------



## aquadisia (Nov 1, 2007)

.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 1, 2007)

Your skin is perfection!!


----------



## mandragora (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh wow!  I love, love your flawless skin.  And I gotta hunt down that Nars Dolce Vita lipgloss.  You are just gorgeous!


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 2, 2007)

I love it. I got it too, with the blush and albatrouse highlighter. It came in a set. LOVE all 3!!!


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous, I can't wait to get my hands on that new Nars set.


----------



## Jot (Nov 2, 2007)

this is really pretty


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Gorgeous


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Nov 4, 2007)

wow gorgeous


----------



## entipy (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh my holy cow! You look perfect. Your skin is so smooth-looking... you look like a doll!! SO pretty!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 4, 2007)

WOW gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You have beautiful glowy skin and those colours look fantastic on you


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 4, 2007)

oh my daaayum you're gorgeous! i want to trade skin with you please. and the cheek colors look perfect!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful! Those colors look really pretty on you.


----------



## annielise (Nov 6, 2007)

Sooo gorgeous!  I want your skin!  I have the DV lipstick but didn't care very much for it.  How do you like the new lipgloss?


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 6, 2007)

I love the colors... they're so prettyy~


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 6, 2007)

Gorgeous skin!  So soft and fresh looking mu!


----------



## yummy411 (Nov 6, 2007)

flawless skin!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 6, 2007)

I am envious of your skin! You look so fresh and pretty and the lips just add to it!


----------



## jenii (Nov 7, 2007)

EEEEEEE that glow of yours makes me really want to get Albatross!

Well, I wanted it anyway, but I want it even more now.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 7, 2007)

Stunning! Your skin is just flawless, and I love the cheek and lip color.


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 7, 2007)

you look gorgeous! this indeed is a nice, soft, glowy, romantic look. the dolce vita l/g is beautiful on you.


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 7, 2007)

You look gorgeous, doll!


----------



## belldandy13 (Nov 7, 2007)

so glowy & fabulous!  your lips look divine~!


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annielise* 

 
_Sooo gorgeous!  I want your skin!  I have the DV lipstick but didn't care very much for it.  How do you like the new lipgloss?_

 
It's a great everyday lipgloss for work. When I put it on, I feel like my lips look a bit more full and pouty....but it's just an illusion. No plumping action here.


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2007)

That looks really soft and pretty, Temptasia.


----------



## Caffy (Nov 8, 2007)

hey Jules u look great <3


----------



## seachell12 (Nov 8, 2007)

your skin looks so flawless!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 8, 2007)

i love how pretty this look is. so soft and lovely... ahh


----------



## luvsic (Nov 9, 2007)

wow I am so jealous of your skin!! What is your secret? it's flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and the look is very pretty and fresh. love it!


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 9, 2007)

camera flash and makeup...no secret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make Up For Ever face and body foundation photographs really well.


----------



## islandblossom (Mar 25, 2008)

i LOVE this. your MU is an inspiration, seriously - i need to run out and buy those. lol.


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 26, 2008)

I love that lip color and your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Mar 26, 2008)

very pretty!! your glowingg!!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 26, 2008)

This whole look is beautiful, and your skin is so gorgeous! 

How do you like the MUFE foundation? I've been wanting to try it, but it's pricey, so I've been scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks wonderful on you!


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_This whole look is beautiful, and your skin is so gorgeous! 

How do you like the MUFE foundation? I've been wanting to try it, but it's pricey, so I've been scared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks wonderful on you!_

 
Right now I am into the matte look so I've been using the Mat Velvet + foundation, but when I want a dewy, glowy look, I use the Face & Body foundation. I like MUFE foundations because they don't look and feel heavy...especially in photographs, so it appears more like skin than makeup.  

I think you would look great with mineral makeup personally...and for what it does for the skin, it's quite cost effective.


----------

